# Urgent Red Flag Warning for Wed April 14th



## billski (Apr 14, 2010)

WTF? Are they serious? EXPLOSIVE FIRE GROWTH POTENTIAL
I thought we were still wringing out 
from the last monsoon and scraping the mold off ourselves.
:-?


URGENT - FIRE WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1017 AM EDT WED APR 14 2010

...DANGEROUS FIRE CONDITIONS TODAY...

MAZ002>016-026-NHZ011-012-015-142200-
/O.NEW.KBOX.FW.W.0002.100414T1600Z-100414T2200Z/
WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-
CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-
WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-
EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-
SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-
NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH-EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-
WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-
1017 AM EDT WED APR 14 2010

...RED FLAG WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EDT THIS EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A RED FLAG
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EDT THIS EVENING.

GUSTY WEST TO NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH ARE EXPECTED THIS
AFTERNOON. RELATIVE HUMIDITY WILL BE VERY LOW AS WELL...WITH MINIMUM
READINGS OF 10 TO 20 PERCENT LATER TODAY. THIS COMBINATION WILL LEAD
TO DANGEROUS FIRE GROWTH POTENTIAL THIS AFTERNOON.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A RED FLAG WARNING MEANS THAT CRITICAL FIRE WEATHER CONDITIONS
ARE EITHER OCCURRING NOW...OR WILL SHORTLY. A COMBINATION OF
STRONG WINDS...LOW RELATIVE HUMIDITY...AND WARM TEMPERATURES WILL
CREATE EXPLOSIVE FIRE GROWTH POTENTIAL.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

Wrong forum. :roll:


----------



## billski (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wrong forum. :roll:



You da mod.

Mods make everything alright.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

Lots of sun and dry air with a breeze can dry things out quick. There are a lot of brush fires popping up. Plus everyone thinks stuff is soaked so they aren't being careful about tossing their cigarette butts out the window.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2010)

We started seeing it last week:

_***Just a week after New Jersey emerged from a month of record rainfalls and flooding, the National Weather Service issued warnings of conditions ripe for spreading brush fires. ‘‘The fire fuel is drying out quickly and the humidity is very low, the main ingredient for a large fire event,’’ said Jim Petrini, an assistant state fire warden with the New Jersey Forest Fire Service. By late this afternoon, firefighters from his agency had responded to about 17 fires — big and small — statewide, ‘‘a typical spring fire day,’’ despite the rain that deluged the state last month, Petrini said. ‘‘*This time of year, we can get upwards of 100 fires in a week.*"***_

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/04/nj_brush_fires_spread_due_to_r.html


----------

